# Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help



## jojo (Oct 26, 2000)

Finally decided to scan the airbag module despite I am tagged with the dreaded 6Q0 909 605 p/n. Didn't get the unerasable code but did get this which I can't clear.

*00588 - Airbag Igniter: Driver Side (N95)
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent*
Can anyone tell me what's going on or direct me to an informative thread?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (jojo)*

This means your airbag controller thinks there's a bad connection between it and the driver's airbag (in the steering wheel). 
But because airbags are explosive devices, you should refer to (and precisely follow) procedures specific to your car (which you will find in an Official Factory Repair Manual) before attempting further diagnosis or repair of this problem. Failure to do so could result in grave personal injury or death and I don't need that on my conscience or the lawyers that come with it...
-Uwe-
PS: Official Factory Repair data is now available by on-line on a subscription basis:
For Golf/Jetta Mk.4:
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...ct=20


----------



## jojo (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (Uwe)*

thanks UWE. Anyone else who have had this code? 
I like to hear your solution.


----------



## volk_nut (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (jojo)*

I wouldn't try to diagnose or repair an airbag system without proper trainning and tools.
I've exploded faulty airbags at work inorder to dispose of them and the power they
posses is awesome.
One error can be fatal.
To properly diagnose an airbag fault properly is best done by a VW dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (volk_nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volk_nut* »_I've exploded faulty airbags at work inorder to dispose of them and the power they.

You use a setup like this, right?


----------



## Acenas (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help ([email protected])*

Airbags are not as bad as everyone makes them out to be. That code is set because it detects too high of a resistance(meaning an open) Theres a TSB on this code. I worked as a VW tech but havent done so in a 1 year and a half so I cant remember if it was just the clock spring(easy replacement) or if it was the one where we spliced the clock spring harness with new connectors. Your pigtail harness to the airbag might also be coming loose(seen it before) and could throw that code.
If you decide to look into it much further first disconnect the battery. then pull off your airbag. I will check to see if I still have that TSB around in my papers. 
Good luck.
EDIT: Just checked the TSB and for 00588 low resistance we spliced the harness to the clock spring so yours I would say is either the clock spring or the pigtail harness is coming loose on your airbag. Or might be a faulty airbag(which is very rare).
Of course I can not be held liable for any damages that might occur if you blow your bags.










_Modified by Acenas at 10:52 PM 1-25-2004_


----------



## jojo (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (Acenas)*

Thanks Acenas, I got the TSB. Will try it over the weekend.


----------



## jojo (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (jojo)*

*Fixed it!* Turns out on of the ground plugs was loose on the airbag module. Just reseated it and ba-boom, no more fault code. I am a happy guy








I just cannot justify how VW dealers can charge $197 to do a diagnostic. Thanks again vag-com.


----------



## ReflexGTI1.8T (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (jojo)*

Thats pretty sweet..i had the same exact code in my car, and resetted it once. I came back on after two weeks and complained to VW corporate after and the dealer replaced it for free. The harness had to be replaced.


----------



## Acenas (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (ReflexGTI1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ylwGTI (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (Acenas)*

i have the same code on my mk3 for a while now, but didn't have any idea what to look for. Can you give more details??


----------



## jojo (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Airbag fault code 00588, what can I do? Please help (ylwGTI)*

I took off the airbag and there are one yellow harness and two ground connects. One of the ground connect was not seated down all the way so I simply reseated it. 
The TB saids the yellow connector might not be secure also so I would check all three and make sure they are snugged.


----------



## Jameshinton (Jan 19, 2021)

Enjoy yourself blow the airbag off if you want to!! Don’t listen to any of these boring people I have no training in airbags yeah I managed to change airbags on my range Rover so shut the **** up


----------

